# AGR Card



## John (Oct 6, 2012)

So my father and I are enrolled in the AGR program with Amtrak. We each have our own cards and have been using them for years. Two weeks ago Amtrak cancelled my card and said it was a duplicate account. All of my points became forfeited and the only account that was to stay open was my fathers. I called AGR and spoke with a representative and her supervisor who said they did not know why Amtrak would cancel the account or where my points went. They instructed me to write to the AGR program office. Is there any other person to talk to here? Has anyone else had this happen to them? Any information would be helpful.

Thank You,

John


----------



## AlanB (Oct 6, 2012)

John,

Sorry to hear that! First, please let me tell you that we are not Amtrak. So we cannot directly assist you.

Next, do you and your dad have the same names, as in is one Jr. & Sr. That would be the biggest reason that I could see for such an incident. Otherwise, I'm not even sure how they'd come up with that issue.

I'm also a bit surprised that the agent & supervisor couldn't do more, or at least escalate the problem to someone who could do more.

I'd suggest 2 things, 1) call back and speak with a new agent and politely, but firmly insist that they escalate the problem for you. 2) There is another online forum called Flyertalk. They have a special forum dedicated to AGR, which I've linked to. You will have to join Flyertalk, they don't allow guest postings like we do; besides you'd need to join anyhow as you'll have to send them a private message with some personal info that you wouldn't want to post publicly. But that forum is monitored by AGR Insider. This person works in the home office for AGR. You cannot get much higher up in AGR management than this person. If anyone can do anything to expedite your case and solve the problem, this is the person to speak with. Put up a public post with the same details and I'm pretty sure that Becky or her boss will get back to you next week. They don't work weekends; but still start the process today or tomorrow.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 6, 2012)

AlanB said:


> John,
> 
> Sorry to hear that! First, please let me tell you that we are not Amtrak. So we cannot directly assist you.
> 
> ...


what an excellent, as usual for alan, response to this person's problem. no bs. just helpful facts


----------



## amamba (Oct 6, 2012)

I highly recommend the AGR Insider on FlyerTalk. This person helped me once and was very nice. They can get right to the bottom of any problems.


----------



## benjibear (Oct 6, 2012)

It is always issues when you have father/son or mother/daughter with the same name or similar names. My dad and I have the same first name but different middle names but he didn't always use his middle name. There are often things on my credit report that are his and probably the other way too. I had an account on my credit report from an electrical company that was taken out when I was 6 months old. Similar situation with my wife. He name and her mothers name is very similar which confuses things.


----------

